# Panasonic SC-BT230



## eldraW (Jan 29, 2011)

I just bought a Panasonic SC-BT230 setup today and seem to be having a small problem....

When I set it up I used the home theater setup screen to do it and I had sound coming from all speakers but not the centre one.... The centre one works on all other settings apart from Multi-Channel but when on another setting the rear speakers make a weird noise on voises as if there is a mouse in them lol, this includes the dolby settings. (The sound quality from the multi-channel is the best setting anyway).

Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do to make the centre speaker work? Ive checked the cables and they are fine, I have also done a speaker test and again it works fine when doing that. I have also turned the speaker volumes up and down to see if that changed anything but it didnt. I am totally baffled by this and any help would be highly appreciated!

Thanks in advance.
Ant.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Ant, I'll pull up the unit manual and take a look and see if I can offer any input.


----------



## eldraW (Jan 29, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Hey Ant, I'll pull up the unit manual and take a look and see if I can offer any input.


Thanks for that, I look forward to the reply .

I'm also having audio sync problems with the PS3 too... I have the PS3 connected to the TV via HDMI but the sound seems to be a good second out on games, not sure about movies though... I have the TV conencted the theater system using Optical, any ideas on that too?


----------



## eldraW (Jan 29, 2011)

Any news yet?

I've figured out I am going to have to buy another Optical lead for the PS3 - HT to keep it in sync but I just bought a cheaper one from eBay for time being to see how it works.


----------

